# Lake Iseo



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Hello

Had a lovely morning and lunch at nearby Lake Iseo. Whilst Lake Garda is still relatively quiet, Iseo was like the "Marie Celeste". 

I hate to say it but it seems a nicer place than Lake Garda - principally as the mountains are "greener" with vegetation and there is more snow visible on the peaks. 

We had lunch in a hotel....

Buffet starter
Plate of hot pasta
Grilled pork steaks
Bread rolls
Choice of sweets
Bottle of mineral water
Bottle of red wine

All for a mere 10 euros! I could only drink a glass of wine due to driving and so they gave the the remainder. 

Sadly all the campsites that were visible were closed - even though Easter is fast approaching and so I suspect that all year round motorhoming is a no no. 

Russell

Photos to the album in due course!


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

Sounds a super meal Russ - did Oscar enjoy it too :lol: 

Like the sound of the scenery - could you park up there, not on a site?


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Lago di Iseo*

Hello

We were in the car today - so parking OK. Plenty of car parks - no height barriers.

Oscar had some pasta and a bit of pork. He did want the red wine and looked longingly at it.

Russell


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Sounds a great spot Russell and a good value meal, can't be bad  and I'm sure Oscar enjoyed his titbits.

Jabulile by the way went to the beauty parlour today and is all shorn  doesn't look like our dog.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Iseo*

Ah, bless her.

The lunch menu is available in many restaurants and hotels and is called a "Pranzo di lavori" - working lunch - most restaurants around Garda charge between 10 and 12 euros. I only expected a glass of wine though - not a bottle.

There is a pic of Oscar taken today on page four of our photos.

Or here directly...

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modul...oto_Gallery&file=index&include=view_photo.php

Russell


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Oh Oscar you take a lovely photo


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Pampered pooch*

I think that Jabu and Oscar are amongst the most pampered pooches in Europe!

Russell


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Oscar is looking as handsome as ever, the Italian sun must be doing him good  

Sue


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Oscar in Italy*

Sue

He does look good on the photo - even though only taken with the phone cam. His coat always goes lighter in the sun, plus with loosing some of his winter coat, that makes a difference.

All he needs now is an Italian Weimaraner to play with. We have met one, but in true style, he mounted her and we haven't seen her since!

Russell


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

If I was being totally un PC and stereotyping (which I really don't like to do) I would say - "typical Italians you can't trust them an inch" :wink: 

Not quite so jealous of your weather now as the sun is well and truely out today with bright blue sky. It is even feeling moderately warm as well! Need to be a reliable 20 degrees before I can think of discarding my fleece though. 

Sue


----------



## ambegayo (Jan 7, 2007)

*Lake Garda - living*

I take it you have a house + MH at Lake Garda, what is the tempature like in winter, are you a resident in Italy - looking for somewhere to buy where it could be a base for touring, but must be winter sunshine for the arthitus. Did I read that you had cancelled your new Swift? We have friends with Autocruise who have bad taste from their water pipe(tank tho its black has no taste. We don't have blue pipe in our benemar perhaps a british thing. Really sounds nice life - weather is perking up here for Easter, Regards Wendy


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Italy*

Hello Wendy

No house, just the motorhome here. I did cancel the order for the new Swift - and the saga just drags on. Still, the local dealers are getting good at effecting repairs! LOL

Winter - difficult to answer. I visited Garda in January 2006 - and was offered beautiful sun by day with fanstastic views of the lake and mountains. Temps were about +10 by day and about - 10 by night.

This winter - we arrived on the 4th of January - days were mixed - sun, rain, cloud and a lot of fog. Night times went as low as -7. Not a problem for the Kontiki though.

The Lake is not really a place to over winter if you are looking for winter sun.

Winter seemed to end at the end of February and I have worn shorts most days since then. Mild weather can be had as far as late November - again based on previous visits.

I am not an Italian resident for reasons I won't bore you with. I will not however rule it out and I admit to looking in estate agents windows. Property is overpriced in my opinion - properties are not selling. With the "season" on us however, maybe the influx of tourists will force some to open their wallets.

For winter 07-08, I am considering northern Italy again - Sept - Dec, UK for Christmas and then either Spain or Southern Italy for Jan/Feb before returning to Garda.

For me, the Lake is being where I want to be rather than a winter tan.

Russell


----------



## 88757 (May 9, 2005)

There is a Sosta (aire) on lake Iseo at Sarnico. It was early June when we stayed there. It's right on the lake, with water and waste emptying, no elec however. Directly across the road is a small shopping centre with toilets and even a laundrette. We really enjoyed our couple of nights, short walk to bar, restaurant etc. The road was quiet at night and we had a couple of swans on the lake, which added to the appeal. The drive around lago d'Iseo is great, now that we know our campervan can actually pass through the narrow roads with overhanging rocks. It was pretty scary at the time, but our van is big (Knaus Suntraveller 705). Next time we can just relax and enjoy.
Have a wonderful time
Mary


----------

